# Barnett Black Widow with Marksman 3330 Rubber?



## TheProf64 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi. I was just wondering whether a Black Widow (Barnett) with the Replacement rubber by marksman(the 3330 one) Was sutable for hunting. I was aware that the band on the widow would break, and they did on the first day, but the 3330 replacements were the only ones at the store that I got them at. Thanks.


----------



## HOTSHOT III (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the Barnett bands breaking are something to do with age, I bought a Diablo and the bands broke on the 1st day but my Black Widow has held up for over a month of daily shooting even though I have quite a long draw.

When I got the Diablo one of the bands was discoloured like it had been exposed to sunlight. I sent the retailer some pics and they sorted it for me.


----------

